# Artic Liquid Freezer 240 Material



## haze87 (23. November 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen aus welchem Material die CPU Kühler Oberfläche ist? 
Auf den Bildern sieht es stark nach einer Kupfer Beschichtung aus. Es sind aber auch noch im Kreis diese Schrauben platziert. Aus welchem Material sind diese ?
Würde gerne als Wärmeleitpaste die Coollaboratory liquid pro verwenden. Diese darf ja nicht auf Aluminium verwendet werden.
Jemand mit der Combo schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Danke


----------



## drstoecker (23. November 2016)

Hallo das Material ist Kupfer. 
Bin mir eigtl. Auch sicher das dies bei allen aio waküs so ist.
aluminium wird nur bei luftkühlern genommen bzw. Für CPUs mit ner geringen tdp.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2016)

haze87,
warum Flüssigmetall? Um was für eine CPU geht es denn und was hast du damit vor? Ich denke du wirst kaum einen Unterschied zu den Temperaturen mit z.B. MX4 merken. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haze87 (23. November 2016)

Danke erst mal.

Warum Flüssigmetall? Da es die wärme am besten leitet ?!
Bringt gegenüber "normaler" Wärmeleitpaste nochmal ein paar Grad mehr.

Nutze zur Zeit einen i7 2600K und will diesen stabil auf 4.4-4.5 Takten.


----------



## Chimera (23. November 2016)

Bei den AIOs von Asetek, wie der Arctic Freezer, ist der Radiator aus Alu, der Kühler jedoch aus Kupfer und die Schrauben sind stinknormale Stahlschrauben. Aluschrauben kosten meist etwas mehr als Stahlschrauben, Titanschrauben gleich noch ne Ecke mehr  Das merkt man als Modellbauer schnell mal, wenn man zur Gewichtsoptimierung am Modell anstatt der Stahlschrauben auf Alu und Titan setzen will  Ist zwar kein allgemeingültiger Vergleich, aber es deutet es schon mal an: TAMIYA 9805977 Senkkopfschraube 3x12mm (5) | Online kaufen bei Modellbau Härtle vs TAMIYA 53536 Innensechskantschraube mit Senkkopf Titan 3x12mm (5) | Online kaufen bei Modellbau Härtle vs TAMYIA 53775 3x14 Senkkopfschraube Innensechskant blau eloxiert | Online kaufen bei Modellbau Härtle (ist eher ein Extrembeispiel, aber man erkennt gut, dass Stahl deutlich billiger ist).
Bzgl. der WLP: nun, nach der letzten Review lag ja z.B. die Thermal Grizzly nur relativ knapp hinter den Flüssigmetallpasten und da ist es in meinen(!) Augen eigentlich nur dann sinnvoll auf so ne Pampe zu setzen, wenn man effektiv jedes 0,001°C rauskitzeln möcht. Ansonsten reichen normale high-end WLP dicke (guckst mal die Review von der8auer an, da siehste gleich: soooo viel bringt dir die Paste nicht: [eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE! -> da biste mit ner GC-Extreme oder der Kryonaut nicht viel schlechter dran 

Edit: Um es noch ein kleines bissel präziser zu sagen: es gibt natürlich auch beim Stahl unterschiedliche Härten, nicht jede Stahlschraube ist gleich ne andere. Aber mein Beispiel soll einfach verdeutlichen, dass es in vielen Bereichen deutlich billiger ist Stahlschrauben zu verwenden als eben Alu oder Titan. Wären Aluschrauben billiger, dann hätte man im Gehäuse doch auch nur solche  ?


----------



## haze87 (24. November 2016)

Also habe jetzt auch nochmal beim Hersteller nachgefragt.

Fläche ist aus Kupfer und die Schrauben sind aus Metall.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Chimera (24. November 2016)

haze87 schrieb:


> Also habe jetzt auch nochmal beim Hersteller nachgefragt.
> 
> Fläche ist aus Kupfer und die Schrauben sind aus Metall.
> 
> Danke für die Antworten.



Na, da haben sie aber schon mal viiiiiel gesagt  Immerhin weisst du jetzt, dass die Schrauben nicht aus Plastik oder Kaugummi sind  Dass aber Metall ne recht weite Definition ist, scheint denen wohl noch niemand gesagt zu haben. Aber eben, da geb ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf, dass die  Schrauben an der Kühlerunterseite stinknormale Billigstahlschrauben sind.


----------

